# Cat won't use litter tray



## Pegg (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and have come in desperation! My cat is 10 months old, since we got him (at 10 weeks) he took to using his litter tray with no issues. In the last two months or so, as he's got older, he's spending a lot more time outside and that does seem to be where he prefers to go to the toilet. He would still use his litter tray if he needed to go at times when he couldn't access outside (we don't have a cat flap). However, in the last few weeks, he simply won't use his tray, he wakes us up at 5am to be let outside, however there's been a couple of times when we've been out where instead he has used the doormat instead - we're now on our 4th in as many weeks! His litter tray is clean, in the area it's always been, separate from his food area. We really don't know what to do - does anyone have any advice? I am wondering if I need to start leaving him out at night but with no cat flap, I don't like the idea of him not being able to get in should he need to. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Have you tried leaving the litter tray on top of the doormat as that seems to be his preferred place?

I wouldn't leave him out at night. Is his catflap a microchip one? Just wondering whether other cats are trying to enter and that is causing him to stress and mark the doormat?


----------



## Pegg (Nov 3, 2014)

No, I have thought about that though so might give that a try.

We don't have a cat flap, I'm pretty sure that would solve the issue but unfortunately we don't really have anywhere that we could fit one.


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Pegg said:


> No, I have thought about that though so might give that a try.
> 
> We don't have a cat flap, I'm pretty sure that would solve the issue but unfortunately we don't really have anywhere that we could fit one.


Sorry read quickly and didn't see that. So you can put catflaps into walls and into glazed doors these days, although you'd still need to lock him in overnight. I would maybe change his litter to an earth-like one and mix some of your garden earth into it. This might be enough to encourage him to use it- and of course place it on top of the doormat. Good luck.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi and what is your cat's name? Has he been neutered? Have you taken him to your vet to rule out any medical problems? Sorry more questions than answers but it's good to get the whole picture


----------



## Pegg (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi, he's called Colin, he has been neutered, yes. I haven't taken him to the vet yet as it isn't a consistent problem, it seems to only happen when he doesn't have access to outside for particularly long times. I'm going to go buy a new litter tray tonight and see if that helps, as he's had this one since he was a kitten and it may be that it isn't big enough anymore. 

Open to other suggestions too!

Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have seen this litter recommended a few times,it does seem to get the thumbs up from many...............Mainland UK delivery only (excluding Highlands). Cat Attract Premium Clumping Cat Litter 18kg. With Herb Additive.: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

It is a bit pricey but it may just help to break the habit of Colin peeing in the wrong places.Good luck hope you get this sorted.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OK thanks for more details  Sometimes if a cat has a urinary tract infection of some sort it may pee outside the litter tray. UTI can be painful. I read somewhere that certain kitties would associate the litter tray with the pain and then go and pee somewhere else. It's just something to bear in mind.

I think getting a different type of cat litter to try is a very good idea. I wouldn't bother with adding any soil to it. Do you have 2 trays? Some cats don't want to pee and poo in the same box  Btw, I use 3 different types of cat litter to keep my fussy cats (any my fussy hubby) happy. The one which looks like soil and clumps well is called Applaws Nature's Calling. I also have a tray with OKO Plus and with Cat's Best Nature Gold. 

If you notice that Colin returns to pee on the mat and doesn't go anywhere else, perhaps try cleaning the floor with white vinegar mixed with water (1:1 ratio). This solution should break down ammonia present in cat's urine and responsible for a strong smell. Some house cleaning products are not strong enough and only mask the smell. Cat's nose is 100 times more sensitive than ours so even if we can't smell anything our kitty will :wink:


----------



## Pegg (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, sorry I should have been clearer, the issues isn't with peeing, only pooing for some reason. We have quite a good routine with him where he goes out until we go to bed and then as soon as we get up, and this is usually ok for him, but twice this week we have returned home to a nice present on the doormat! And it's at the door to the front of the house, he always goes out the back door into the garden - not sure if that would make a difference?
The doormats are proving to be an expensive litter tray at the moment!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have you had a read through this "sticky"..............http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html

Not sure if you will find any hints/clues or similarities to Colins behaviour but might be worth a look.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a cat I adopted in the past (R.I.P.) who used to hate using litter trays for pooing in, though he would use them for peeing in. He liked always to go out and do his poos in the garden, no matter what the weather. 

I used to keep him shut indoors at night for his own safety, and he had 2 trays for his use, but he would ignore them and poo on the bathroom floor, or the landing. I used to put trays in the spots where he had pooed, then he would poo next to the tray. Basically he was "protesting" because he wanted to be allowed out for the toilet. It sounds as though your boy could be doing the same thing. 

I resolved the problem by leaving the cat flap unlocked all night for him, so he could pop out for the loo whenever he liked. (My other cats were not allowed out at night though.) Never had any more litter tray problems for the rest of his life. 

I have a cat flap in the back wall of my house, next to the back door. I paid a builder fellow to put it in. It took a couple of hours and cost about £70 in labour. I prefer this arrangement to having a hole cut in the solid oak back door. In my previous home, (a terraced house) I had a cat flap fitted in one of the French Windows. I have also seen homes where they have a cat flap fitted in a ground floor window. 

Sounds like a cat flap is the answer for your boy. There is no way I would shut him out all night - it could be the worst possible action to take, especially as he is so young (only a kitten at 10 mths). He could get into all sorts of problems e.g. fighting with other males, wandering off, or being hit by a car on the roads. Far too risky. 

I would persevere with the trays though. Make them more attractive to him, e.g. provide several large trays (so he has one to pee in, one to poo in - important to some cats), don't position them next to each other. 

Every night, take up the door mat and put a litter tray in its place. Fill the trays with a sand-like litter that's soft on paws and easy to dig in. Cats Best Oko Plus, Worlds Best (both from [email protected]) or Golden Grey clumping clay litter (from Zooplus) are liked by most cats. You might find they would meet with his approval.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Fill the trays with a sand-like litter that's soft on paws and easy to dig in. Cats Best Oko Plus, Worlds Best (both from [email protected]) or Golden Grey clumping clay litter (from Zooplus) are liked by most cats. You might find they would meet with his approval.


Yeah, I was going to ask what litter you use? I use OKO on the whole, but Flicka refuses to poo in it, so she has another tray with clumping clay litter in just for that


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

You could try the Tesco Premium Clumping Clay (it's in a plastic container) - they usually like it because its like sand and good to dig in. If he goes for it, then buy Golden Grey or similar in bulk from Zooplus which works out cheaper in the long run and is better quality.


----------



## Pegg (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, for now the problem seems to have stopped. We have bought a new litter tray and are using different litter, and he has used it and we've had no accidents since. Although, we haven't replaced the doormat as yet and I'm a bit concerned that as soon as we do, we'll back to where we were!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Pegg said:


> Thanks for the advice, for now the problem seems to have stopped. We have bought a new litter tray and are using different litter, and he has used it and we've had no accidents since. Although, we haven't replaced the doormat as yet and I'm a bit concerned that as soon as we do, we'll back to where we were!


I suspect he may prefer one litter box for poop and one for pee and that is why he is using the new box, it's a new spot.

So I would advise you to keep two litter boxes at all times.

Pooping and peeing in different places is instinctual behavior, to confuse predators.


----------

